# What's your current favourite song?



## Into The Light (Mar 28, 2008)

i really like "pocket full of sunshine" by natasha bedingfield right now 

what's your favourite song of the moment?


----------



## Retired (Mar 29, 2008)

As you may know I collect music recordings.  My interests are diverse, and occasionally I lock into one particular recording.

Although I've been a Johnny Cash fan from the time he began recording, I never heard the song "Wanted Man" until recently, when it was used as the title music in a fairly recent movie.

I discovered there were several versions of _Wanted Man _recorded, and so I frequently play the version from the _Mystery of Life _Album, which I find has the best orchestration and sound recording quality.

_Pocket Full of Sunshine _is not in the current library of Yahoo Music Jukebox, but I samples a few of her songs.  Natasha Bedingfield has a nice voice, and some of her tracks were interesting, though others were a bit too close to a rap sound for my taste.

Probably a generational thing

It would be interesting to hear about the music tastes of others, though!


----------



## lallieth (Mar 29, 2008)

I love "Into the Night" by Santana with Chad Kroeger


----------



## ladylore (Mar 29, 2008)

I have very broad tastes in music. Everything from Anne Murray to Bon Jovi. My all time favorite would have to My Way by Frank Sanatra. 

My current favorite song is Lean On Me - there are a couple of versions out there and I love them both.


----------



## Retired (Mar 29, 2008)

> My Way by Frank Sanatra



Keely Smith recorded a very nice version of My Way in a Sinatra tribute album.  In fact the entire album more interesting versions of Sinatra's songs than the way Sinatra performed them


----------



## ladylore (Mar 29, 2008)

I will have to check out the Keely Smith version then. Thanks Steve.


----------



## adaptive1 (Mar 29, 2008)

I just discovered this Canadian singer called Jillian Horton, she sings to a piano and writes all her own songs, I love them. My favorite one is Back in these Old Jeans and "Less of Me''. Less of me talks about would you be happier if there were less of you, like if you lost weight. I love it. You can listen to the songs from her web site I think. I love finding artists no one really knows about.


----------



## gooblax (Mar 29, 2008)

I just heard "Nightswimming" by R.E.M. a couple of days ago, and thought this song was amazing.


----------



## Halo (Mar 30, 2008)

I have so many all time favourites that I could create a huge list but the _current song _ that is my favourite playing on the radio now is Over You by Daughtrey.


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 30, 2008)

steve, you can find "pocket full of sunshine" on youtube as well if you want to hear it. natasha bedingfield does have other songs, one of which is "these words" and that definitely has a rap sound to it (it happens to be another one of my favourites while i'm normally not much for rap), but the song i mentioned first isn't very rap-like 

there are many other songs out there that i just love but this was just one that happens to be on the radio lately


----------



## Retired (Mar 30, 2008)

> you can find "pocket full of sunshine" on youtube as well if you want to hear it.



Sure, would you give me the URL?


----------



## boi (Mar 30, 2008)

My current favourite song is Billion Dollar Babies - alice cooper
I seem to be replaying it all the time


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 30, 2008)

steve: YouTube - Natasha Bedingfield - Pocket Full Of Sunshine (Full)

somehow i suspect though it's probably not going to be your kind of song :lol:


----------



## Retired (Mar 31, 2008)

> somehow i suspect though it's probably not going to be your kind of song



I listened to the entire track, which I would not have done had I not liked it.

The introductory instrumentals are interesting, and I wish they would have repeated those riffs throughout the track.  The lyric is catchy and I liked the interaction with the chorus.

I felt the quality of the recording could have been improved with more complex production, because some parts of the track sound like they were made in a small room.

Overall I like the song, and as you have guessed, I tend to dissect and analyze the recording, but this is part of my hobby.

On a scale of 0 to 5, where 0 is _Forget it_ and 5 is _I can't get  enough_  I would rate Pocket Full Of Sunshine  3.

Thanks for introducing me to an artist I would not have otherwise listened to.


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 31, 2008)

well, it _is_ you tube so i wouldn't expect the quality to be perfect  you could probably find a good quality version of it somewhere now that you know what you are looking for.

i am glad you actually liked it!


----------

